# Wanting some fish but need lots of advice



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

there's a 10 gallon aquarium that's been in my closet for a few months so I thought maybe I'd get some fish. Well, after doing a bit of research I realized I know nothing about filters, temperature, etc. Should I just go with a beta, I've heard those are easy to care for, or is it really worth it to spend all that money on water testing kits, lighting, and all that?

I don't really know what I'm doing here so any input is appreciated. thanks!


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

While I love bettas myself and have never gone without at least one since i was fifteen, I wouldn't limit myself to just them if I were you. My grandmother was completely overwhelmed by things like filtration when she first started fish keeping, but now it's as simple for her as feeding her bird and cleaning his cage. She has two tanks now and loves her fish.

here's a website that could help you get started and pick out the right fish for your aquarium. 

http://www.aquariumfishkeeping.com/


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Gah, it is much more complicated then I thought. I have a feeling it's going to be a very long trail and error process before I have it down, but I'm willing to try.

Thanks for the link. ^^


----------



## PandaBee (May 14, 2010)

no problem. ;D


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

You could always start off with just a betta. Then as you learn more you can add more fish to the tank. Just make sure you get betta friendly fish. No guppies or anything that look like bettas.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't do what I did and get 50 goldfish.... put me off owning a tank forever.


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

hshelton said:


> You could always start off with just a betta. Then as you learn more you can add more fish to the tank. Just make sure you get betta friendly fish. No guppies or anything that look like bettas.


Once I got to the pet store I realized I know nothing about fish so that's what I did. I always feel bad for the bettas anyway, being kept in those tiny cups.
Know all I have to do is find some betta friendly fish!

I still don't have a name for him yet, so as usual suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## dapples (Apr 24, 2010)

Did you get him a heater or anything? A 10 gallon is a lot to do 100% water changes so you probably would want to invest in a filter. And since bettas are technically tropical fish, they are much more active, healthier, and live longer with heaters in their tanks. And if you do wind up loving those colorful little wigglers, you can always divide your 10 gallon and have a betta on each side of the divider. I ventured into live plants (look for low light plants like java fern, java moss, and anubias species) and also got some larger shrimp (amano shrimp are good) and some malaysian trumpet snails. The bettas enjoy looking (and sometimes picking at) these critters! Plus, nothing like watching your betta wriggle through natural plant life. 

Good luck!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a filter, but I only keep it on for part of the day because I read the current it creates can sometimes bother the bettas. I also read you shouldn't ever clean out all the water in an aquarium, just replace 25% of it, so you don't mess up the chemical levels. Is that right?

I've been keeping an eye on the water temp. and so fat it's been around 76 F but I'll get him a heater when I get paid next.

I'll look into getting some shrimp or snails and maybe plants too. Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## dapples (Apr 24, 2010)

You don't want to change out all of the water IF you have a filter. If the filter flow is too much for the betta, I would suggest buying a cheap plastic soap dish with a suction cup and putting underneath the filter outtake rather than turning the whole thing off. As the filter dries, the good colonies of bacteria that are growing inside of it are killed off.


----------

